# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Илья Прокофьев: История двух экипажей: поиски, открытия, факты

## Д.Срибный

Илья Прокофьев: История двух экипажей: поиски, открытия, факты

Предисловие

    Это необычная история. Ее повествование изложено по хронологии современных событий. Эти события чередуются документами и материалами, которые рассказывают о страшной войне, которую перенес наш народ, открывают новые до сих пор не известные страницы нашей истории. Необычность этой истории еще и в том, как могут события в жизни людей, поступки ими совершенные, претерпеть изменения, не только спустя годы, но даже тогда, когда об этом поступке знали и говорили многие современники.

Подвиг наших солдат, совершенный в годы Великой Отечественной войны будет всегда оставаться подвигом. Каждый день, проведенный на фронте, был подвигом. Каждая атака с винтовкой наперевес заслуживает уважения и памяти. Попробуйте представить себе, что значит подняться над землей и идти в атаку на ливень свинца, летящего прямо в лицо. Представьте горящий танк, а в этой железной оболочке, которая раскаляется до бела - себя! Представьте свои руки, сжимающие штурвал и сектор газа самолета, у которого уже горит мотор, а в наушниках шлемофона сквозь треск статических разрядов ты слышишь: - Ты горишь, горишь! Прыгай! Но не можешь ответить из-за отсутствия передатчика на борту самолета. И под Вами - территория, занятая ненавистным противником.

Причиной написания этой истории послужило обнаружение места падения самолета Ил-2 и гибели двух экипажей 872-го штурмового авиаполка 281-й штурмовой авиадивизии 14-й Воздушной армии Волховского фронта...

http://www.airforce.ru/history/ww2/2crews/2crews.htm

----------


## Петрович

Сорри за придиразм, но на памятнике Максимову и на фото на стр. 4 , с которого на памятник это изображение переносили,  изображен боец с петлицами артиллегиста, автомобилиста, техника(черное поле красный кант) но никак не с петлицами ВВС(голубое поле черный кант)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вы про эту фотографию?



Судя по всему, это Максимов в летной школе. Петлицы в летной школе вполне могли быть голубыми с красной окантовкой. Да и вообще, по ч/б фото сложно судить какого цвета были петлицы )

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Сорри за придиразм, но на памятнике Максимову и на фото на стр. 2 , с которого на памятник это изображение переносили, изображен боец с петлицами артиллегиста, автомобилиста, техника(черное поле красный кант) но никак не с петлицами ВВС(голубое поле черный кант)


А мне показалось что на этих фото совершенно разные лица. ИМХО здесь какая-то ошибка.  :Frown:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А мне показалось что на этих фото совершенно разные лица. ИМХО здесь какая-то ошибка.


Ну, наверное, родные в состоянии опознать своего родственника?

----------


## Петрович

> Вы про эту фотографию?
> 
> 
> 
> Судя по всему, это Максимов в летной школе. Петлицы в летной школе вполне могли быть голубыми с красной окантовкой. Да и вообще, по ч/б фото сложно судить какого цвета были петлицы )


Дмитрий, голубые петлицы с красным кантом были в ВВС всего 1,5 года в середине 20-х. Отличить на ч/б фото петлицы ВВС от другиз расцветок я смогу однозначно, т.к. собираю фото не первый год. Курсанты летных школ и училищ , а также  военнослужащие от рядового до полковника носили петлицы установленного образца(исключение - окантовка галуном у комсостава ). На фото курсанта Максимова(ниже на той же странице) Вы увидите "правильное" сочетание цветов на Ч/Б фото для петлиц ВВС.

----------


## Д.Срибный

В армии все что угодно может случиться )) Могли и выдать форму из запасов )) Если мне не изменяет память, то в 30-е годы на петлице у рядового состава должна быть "птичка", а ее нет. Как не было ее на форме 20-х годов?
Кроме того, он мог не сразу поступить в летную школу, а прийти в нее из другого рода войск и некоторое время ходить в старой форме. 
Да и вообще, если форма у него и не летная, что это доказывает? Я служил в СПРН, ходил и в форме с черными погонами и эмблемами связи, и в летной форме с голубыми погонами )) 
Опять таки повторюсь, если родные говорят, что на фото Максимов, то нет никаких оснований им не верить.

----------


## Петрович

> Опять таки повторюсь, если родные говорят, что на фото Максимов, то нет никаких оснований им не верить.


Дмитрий, я не оспариваю тот факт, что на фото Максимов. Я говорю о том, фото неправильно атрибутировано в статье. Такм написано - "летчик". Я бы сказал "красноармеец", и это было бы более корректно. Скорее всего Максимов попал в училище уже из войск, как имеющий первоначальную летную подготовку.
ОФФ. Что есть СПРН? А то я тоже умею ругаться - ОБСиРТО РС ТТВ МЕХ ТЛФ ЗАС

----------

